# Redline Time Attack, Gateway Raceway, July 28th-29th



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2004)

We have confirmation that both AMS Performance and JIC Magic will be at this event with their top cars:

AMS Mitsubishi EVO
JIC Magic/Hankook Tires Nissan S-15 Silvia

The JIC Magic car is coming off a win at Buttonwillow Raceway where driver Tyler McQuarrie broke the existing Time Attack track record with a lap time of 1:48.76.

AMS Performance is coming off an Event Championship at St. Eustache, Montreal where they too broke the existing closed-wheel lap record with a lap time of 54.754 seconds.

It is going to be a knock down, drag out fight in St Louis. Im most interested to see if any big hitters from other road racing series/sanctioning bodies are going to step up to contend for the event championship... Corvettes, Vipers, Porsches, BMWs, whatever.

In the lower divisions, DTM Motorsports, reigning Modified Class Champion from Summit Point 2006 will be in attendance with multiple Mitsubishi EVOs. SPL Parts, runner up two events in a row in California is considering attending the event with their Nissan 300ZX TT and giving the East Coast boys from DTM a run for their money. In the Street Class division, James Elterman will be piloting both Nukabe/Cusco STIs at this event in the AWD Street Class and Manuel Ortega will be making the trek all the way out from California to battle for the Street FWD crown in his Neon SRT-4.


----------

